

Gzip vs. Bzip2 vs. LZMA - A Comprehensive Benchmark - pooriaazimi
http://tukaani.org/lzma/benchmarks.html

======
dalke
Has anyone updated the numbers for this now 7 year old analysis? I'm pretty
happy that Python 3.3 includes the lzma module, since I've found that that
compression does the best for the data I'm interested in.

I'm mostly interested in the speed/size tradeoffs. While the size probably
hasn't changed much, the lama implementations might have gotten a lot faster.

